# Make 'Home Folders' available offline



## ozdroid (Nov 30, 2010)

Our end users have a Home Folder mapped as a network drive under their user profiles.

Is there any way to make these folders available offline via group policy under Windows Server 2008?

Thanks


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Question here is where is this network mapped Drive located? Is it on same network as LAN users or else where?


----------



## ozdroid (Nov 30, 2010)

I ended up finding the required group policy:

Configuring Group Policy for Offline Files: Group Policy


----------

